# Lapierre Zesty 314 2010/2011



## surprise11 (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Ich will mir ein Allmountain zulegen, und da bin ich zuerst auf das Cube Stereo gestossen von dem dann zum Trek Remedy von dem zum Spezialised Stumpjumper und von diesem zum Lapiérre Zesty 314 2011.
Nun zu meiner Frage  - kann jemand was zu dieser Marke/Rad sagen bzw über negative Erscheinungen berichten, oder kann ich ohne bedenken zuschlagen. Kenne diese Marke erst 1 TAg 
Mfg Klaus


----------



## Nocinoib (18. Januar 2011)

Remedy ist so richtig gut, finde ich. Seit einem Jahr überhaupt kein Ärger. Draufsetzten und Spaß haben, ein wenig Standardpflege - gut ist's. Im Vergleich zum Stumpjumper (beides 2010er) hat das Remedy mehr Reserven bergab, fühlt sich aber dafür bergauf ein kleines bißchen weniger spritzig an. Allerdings sind auf dem Stumpi auch deutlich schmalere und leichtere Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nocinoib (18. Januar 2011)

Oh! Thema verfehlt 
Zum Zesty kann ich leider nix sagen.


----------



## sun909 (18. Januar 2011)

Hi,
hier im Lapierre Forum gibt es doch einen ellenlangen Thread dazu 

Gruesse


----------



## Chris_85 (19. Januar 2011)

Schaust du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=425141


----------

